# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  أعظم الصدقة لقمة تضعها في فم امرأتك= ليس بحديث

## عبد الرحمن السديس

الحمد لله.. 
انتشر في النت كلاما نسب للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مع تخريجه الغلط وهذا نصه:
"إن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال "إن أعظم الصدقة لقمة يضعها الرجل في فم زوجته ، رواه البخاري 56 ومسلم 4185 وأبو داود 2864 والترمذي 2116 والنسائي 2708. " 

وهذا كذب وليس في الكتب المذكورة ولا غيرها من كتب السنة المشهورة هذا اللفظ ولا معناه،

وإنما المروي في الصحيحين وغيرها قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لسعد بن أبي وقاص: «إنك لن تنفق نفقة تبتغي بها وجه الله إلا أجرت عليها، حتى ما تجعل في فم امرأتك».

----------


## أبو زُرعة الرازي

الشيخ الحبيب عبد الرحمن السديس - سلمك الله - . 
بارك الله فيك ورفع قدرك على هذا التنبيه ، وبالفعل فاللفظُ هذا لا أصل لهُ في الكتب المذكورة .

----------


## أبوالرجّال

*
هو حديث إذن !
لكن* *حرفوا في الصياغة
**
أعظم الصدقة لقمة تضعها في فم امرأتك**

أجد أقوال وأهوال في زمن الإنترنت من غير تثبت
بل أن البعض يردد ويعرض بعض الأحاديث الشريفة طي الحكم والأمثال
ولا أبرىء نفسي من بعض جهل
*
*أحالني قوقل عليكم
أثابكم الله وأعلى شأنكم

وقد وجدت الحديث  ( هنـا )
بإختلاف طفيف في المقطع الأخير اللقمة في في الزجة
بل ثبت في الصحيحين عن رسول الله*  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: *
 أنه قال: " إنك لن تنفق نفقة تبتغي بها وجه الله
 إلا أجرت عليها 
حتى اللقمة تضعها في فيِّ امرأتك ".

*
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: 

" إنك لن تنفق نفقة تبتغي بها وجه الله
 إلا أجرت عليها
 حتى ما تجعل في فم امرأتك ".

أثابكم الله
وأختم بـــ
اللهم ألزمنا تقواك
وزدنا علم

كل الشكر

----------


## الخضر بن ادم القرشي

إن أعظم الصدقة لقمة يضعها الرجل في فم زوجته
لو كانت ومن الصدقة اللقمة يضعها الرجل في فم (زوجته)
فالمعنى لن يختلف عما في الصحيحين وغيرهما

لو استخدمت كلمة (خطأ) بدلا من (كذب) ؟
حديث عظيم ولاشك, فإذا كان الله عز وجل تكفل لصاحب هذا الصنيع بالأجر والثواب في الآخره, فإن فوائده في الدنيا لاتخفى, حديث فيه الخير للأسرة وتماسكها, توادها وتحابها
اتمنى ان ينتشر هذا الحديث بين الناس
النساء وصية الله عز وجل ووصيه عبده ورسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

الشيخ عبد الرحمن السديس جزاك الله كل خير على هذا التنبيه والفائدة

وايضاً هناك الحديث الذي يرويه أبو هريرة  رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "دينار أنفقته في سبيل الله ، ودينار أنفقته في رقبة ، ودينار تصدقت به على مسكين ، ودينار أنفقته على أهلك ، أعظمها أجرا الذي أنفقته على أهلك" رواه ومسلم

----------

